# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  gig bag for Tiny Moore Bigsby style mando

## 64lusso

I haven't spent much time on the forum the last few years so I'm surprised by the builders doing great builds of the Bigsby style 5 string mandolin. I've got an older homemade 5 string in that shape and would love to have a gig bag for it.
Does anybody make one specifically for that style of mando?
Thanks, Jay

----------


## djweiss

I'd call Blue Heron cases and see what they can do.  They've made some custom cases for me in the past.  https://www.blueheroncases.com/

----------


## John Rosett

I carry my electric mandola in a tactical rifle bag. It's nicely padded, has a shoulder strap, and a bunch of pockets. It cost less than $40.

----------


## Joel Glassman

Run a Google search for the following:
mini guitar gig bag
Lots are available for about $25
This looks interesting:
https://www.maisonette.com/product/m...hoCzo8QAvD_BwE

----------


## 64lusso

Good suggestions above, I never even thought to Google mini guitar gig bag---should have been an obvious first step. I see Gator makes cases in all sorts of sizes so I'll measure it up and see if they have something that works. 
I have a Blue Heron case for one of my F's now, not sure I'm ready to spring for a custom made case at this point.
thanks, jay

----------


## lowtone2

> I haven't spent much time on the forum the last few years so I'm surprised by the builders doing great builds of the Bigsby style 5 string mandolin. I've got an older homemade 5 string in that shape and would love to have a gig bag for it.
> Does anybody make one specifically for that style of mando?
> Thanks, Jay


Who are the builders building that style?

----------


## mrmando

> I carry my electric mandola in a tactical rifle bag. It's nicely padded, has a shoulder strap, and a bunch of pockets. It cost less than $40.


Bonus: it'll earn you lots of sideways glances in the airport!

----------


## 64lusso

Mine was made by a fellow named John Gonder many moons ago, early 80's maybe? I had it listed in the classifieds but just deleted the add as I'd like the spend some time dialing in the setup to make it a better player. I've seen a few other posts in this section of the forum about several folks making reproductions of the old Bigsby mandos recently so I know they are being made in small quantities at custom builder prices but I don't recall who are doing it but it shouldn't take you much searching in the electric portion of the forum to find them.
No luck in finding a good gig bag yet. I can squeeze the Gonder into a Blue Heron F style case but the fit is not good, worried about ripping the zipper and not interested in a 250$$ +custom case at the moment so if anyone has any other suggestions I'm all ears. I couldn't find any size info on the maisonette site mentioned above.

----------


## 64lusso

> Bonus: it'll earn you lots of sideways glances in the airport!


I haven't searched tactical rifle bags yet but that would be one small aXX rifle to make a good fit with this mando!!! make a sawed off shotgun look big!!

----------


## John Rosett

> I haven't searched tactical rifle bags yet but that would be one small aXX rifle to make a good fit with this mando!!! make a sawed off shotgun look big!!


I have a 16" scale electric mandola that fits perfectly in one. It's 28" long and 11" wide(The mandola).

----------

